# Bifold door hardware holes worn out or enlarged



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You could fill it with an epoxy and re-drill it. Might be good to put a small section of steel across the bottom as well and drill that to size to help bind the bottom of the door and support the hardware point.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

you should take off the old metal, take it to a store, get similar and install. it's not universal and there are 2-3 different styles. make sure your spring pin size - diameter- and how much it can adjust - how much it can depress and sticks out. make sure your screws are tight and adjust screw is tight.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

What is it, a plastic bushing that you need to reinstall? Epoxy putty can be useful for something like that. But really, the best fix would be to drill it out oversize, glue in a small piece of wood dowel, and the re-drill the hole for the bushing.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Whole lot of work and materals for a simple fix.
Remove the hardware, slip in some cut off toothpicks and replace the hardware.
There's always a reason the holes got bigger, most often the door was hung wrong and it's binding someplace.


----------

